# Move from Australia to Turkey



## ryanmakin (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, Guys 

We are originally from Iran we have to kids and we are the citizen of Australia, our saving is little (USD $200,000) and our plan is the to move in the Turkey, and open small import/export company (between Australia/Turkey/ Iran ) in the Istanbul , I have the general information about the Turkey, I want to know we can start our business in this country or not ? do you know someone has business same us? 

regards,


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I suggest you start reading this website

The Republic of Turkey Prime Ministry Investment Support and Promotion Agency -Invest in Turkey


----------



## ergincar (Mar 5, 2015)

My friend, I am an Australian too, originally Turkish.
The first thing you should know about Turkey is that never say how much money you have.
You wouldn't know how fast you would be ribbed off.


----------

